# No interfaces in NetworkManager

## Elv13

Hi,

I installed NM to have easier config for various wifi spot I use. It does not work, no interfaces show un in nm-applet. Udev, dbus and NetworkManager are started. Eth0 work using /etc/init.d, so it is not (at least not entierly) the kernel. I see this warning when I start d-bus

```
localhost lepagee # /etc/init.d/dbus restart 

dbus                | * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...     [ ok ]

dbus                | * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

dbus                |Unknown group "plugdev" in message bus configuration file

dbus                |Unknown group "plugdev" in message bus configuration file   
```

It seem to be related somehow. Any idea? I only emerged nm-applet, nothing more. My kernel is quite clean, so it may be a problem. Assume that nothing that I did not used until now is included.

EDIT: I created the group in /etc/group, the warning is gone, but not the problem

----------

## quanta

I suggest you use wicd instead of NM.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Elv13

did you follow at least these instructions.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

Much success,

Andy.

----------

## Elv13

The wiki article does not cover how to install or configure NM, it's more a FAQ for corner case, but yea, I took a look at it before installing NM. And no, I don't want WICD unless there is a KDE/Plasma frontend.

----------

